# MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816 et dvd rw



## doojay (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, à l'insertion d'un dvd rw dans mon PB, l'ordi essaye de le lire ou de determiner ce que c'est et au bout de 10 secondes il me l'ejecte, de ce fait impossible d'utiliser des DVD RW.
-mon superdrive (MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816) est dézonné: 
MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816:

  Fabricant:	MATSHITA
  Modèle:	MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816
  Révision:	XXJ3
  Numéro de série:	
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Géré/Livré par Apple
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Protocole:	ATAPI
  Numéro de l?unité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne
-j'ai essayé 2 marques différentes de dvd rw
Pourquoi???? Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balooners (26 Octobre 2004)

Pour la simple et bonne raison que le  MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816 ne grave pas les DVD-RW il est bridé à ce niveau là.


----------



## doojay (26 Octobre 2004)

il existe une solution pour le debrider??
(porvu que oui, pourvu que oui, pourvu que ou, pourvu que oui......) :rateau:


----------



## nantucket (30 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour la simple et bonne raison que le  MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816 ne grave pas les DVD-RW il est bridé à ce niveau là.



C'est archi-faux ! Mon PB 12 1Ghz est équipé du même lecteur et du même firmware dézonné et je grave les DVD-RW sans problème...

Perso, je grave sur des Verbatim cetifié 2x sans aucun problème, et j'efface, et je re-grave, etc...

Balooners...quand on ne sait pas...


----------



## Balooners (30 Octobre 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Balooners...quand on ne sait pas...



Bon, mon petit, tu te calmes d'abords. 

Je n'ai pas fais attention, je croyais, qu'il parlais du 815 qui lui ne grave pas les DVD-RW lui ...


----------



## prodartist (31 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

ne serait ce pas plutôt une histoire de dvd  + ou - ?

++ damien


----------



## prodartist (31 Octobre 2004)

j'ai testé sur mon power boock, 
meme version que toi du graveur, et il rejette les dvd r +  et dvd rw +.
alors que mon G5 les prend, et les grave indifféremment.

donc c'est simplenent ça l'origine de ton problème

++ damien


----------



## nantucket (31 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon petit, tu te calmes d'abords.


 
Je suis calme, mais je n'ai pas vraiment de raison de l'être, car s'il y a bien qqch que je n'apprécie pas, c'est le ton condescendant que prennent certains modérateurs (je parle ici de ta réponse à mon dernier message).



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas fais attention, je croyais, qu'il parlais du 815 qui lui ne grave pas les DVD-RW lui ...



Vous ne vous rendez pas compte à quel point ce que vous écrivez dans ces forums est pris pour compte. Si ça se trouve, un gars qui veut absolument graver des DVD-RW avec son PowerBook va changer son graveur parce qu'un modo de MacG l'a dit !!

Moi-même, lorsque j'étais en période de switch (il y a 2 ans), je venais ici prendre tous les conseils possibles, et je mettais un point d'honneur à suivre les conseils des modérateurs.

Je pense simplement qu'un modérateur ne doit pas être aussi catégorique que tu l'as été sur un sujet alors que tu n'en est pas absolument certain (ou alors mets un bémol à tes affirmations).

L'erreur est humaine, encore faut-il être capable de l'assumer.

A bon entendeur,


----------



## doojay (1 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup Prodartist c'est gentil de ta part d'avoir fais le test. Je l'ai fais également et oui c'est bien cela. Je me retrouve donc avec une boite de DVD +RW sur les bras    Merci encore à tous!


----------



## Balooners (1 Novembre 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> L'erreur est humaine, encore faut-il être capable de l'assumer.



Et depuis quand, j'ai affirmé ne pas l'assumer ? J'ai tout simplement dis que je m'étais trompé, et je l'assume parfaitement. Le jour où tu auras peut être résolu autant de problèmes que j'en ai résolu tu pourras essayer de revenir jouer les moralisateurs. Car balancer des smileys rouge à tout va dans ton post je trouve cela carrément débile d'avoir une réaction de la sorte. Tu as corrigé mon erreur tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas la peine de taper sur les modérateurs de cette façon. Si tu n'est pas content de la façon dont cela est gérer, je ne te retient pas. Cela reste une erreur et je m'en suis excusé. Mais faire tout un fromage de ça alors là...

@+


----------



## nantucket (2 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Cela reste une erreur et je m'en suis excusé.



Alors là je vois pas où ??? 



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mais faire tout un fromage de ça alors là...



Tu sais nous les suisses on aime bien le fromage   alors tu as raison, on ne vas pas en faire une fondue, car entre temps notre ami a résolu son problème !!! 

Bye


----------



## doojay (2 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est bien dit! J'ai effectivement resolu mon problème et merci encore à toute les personnes qui passent par les forums et ceux qui y sont assidus


----------



## Balooners (2 Novembre 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais nous les suisses on aime bien le fromage   alors tu as raison, on ne vas pas en faire une fondue, car entre temps notre ami a résolu son problème !!!


 C'est le principal


----------

